# Gaggia automatic repairs



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all. do any of you guys service or repair gaggia bean to cup machines, as you know i only handle the manual machines but get many requests from people with bean to cup ones, would be nice to recommend someone from here who is trustworthy. please pm your email or web address if you do so i can forward them

thanks guys

mark


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i cant help but [email protected] is in wembly if that is close


----------



## Mr Bean2Cup (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

I have just joined this forum and I do repair Gaggia/Saeco/Spidem beantocup and manual coffee machines

and my email address is :[email protected]









To give you advice on your grinder: You do not need to clean it on the regular basis but if you find the dregs smaller then usual do not use the machine any longer as it probably has the coffee conveyor broken off (this is a very common problem) and in this case the grinder starts grinding much or less coffee around itself and after couple of coffees it reaches the motor which is not good at all









To check and clean the grinder is fairly easy (if you really want to do it): screw out the 3 torx screws from the hopper (make sure you empty that first) and lift up the whole top, disconnect wiring and at the back of the machine(under the hopper you will see a "black box" it has 3 black torx screws on its side and one shiney next to the adjustment gear.After you removed them on the left hand side you see a rubber "holder"(BLACK COFFEE GRINDER SUPPORT P0049) sticking out, well you need to push it back with a screw driver.Take off the ruber cover (top part of the box).Reached the grinder!

Now you need that plastic little thing (called BLACK INSERT FOR COFFEE GRINDER P0049)with which you can adjust the grinder and the tool you have.

with these you turn the upper blades anti-clockwise (the adjustment gear clockwise) untill it pops out.Now remove the top blade and check the coffee conveyor.Hoover it out without damaging the ceramic blades.

When you put the top blade back there is only one way to do so!do not force it but you will realise anyway









I do have an exploded diagram if you need but I could not attach it to here.

I hope I helped

Regards,

Mr Bean2cup

Zsolt

http://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk


----------

